# G.Rosea colour forms?



## MaskFac3 (Dec 2, 2011)

As far as I know there are three colour forms for G.Rosea. There is the normal colour form, the grey/copper colour form and finally there's the red colour form or is the slightly pink grey colour form the normal colour form. Also I believe that the red colour form was named G.Cala until it was observed that different colour forms came out of the same egg sack. Please could you guys explain preferably with pictures?


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

MaskFac3 said:


> As far as I know there are three colour forms for G.Rosea. There is the normal colour form, the grey/copper colour form and finally there's the red colour form or is the slightly pink grey colour form the normal colour form. Also I believe that the red colour form was named G.Cala until it was observed that different colour forms came out of the same egg sack. Please could you guys explain preferably with pictures?


The normal colour is G.porteri and the red one is now G.rosea. They were or are both considered a Chile rose though (I think) I have RCF but no pics. Might get some tomorrow though. I actually prefer the colour of the porteri. Might get one soon.


----------



## MaskFac3 (Dec 2, 2011)

kris74 said:


> The normal colour is G.porteri and the red one is now G.rosea. They were or are both considered a Chile rose though (I think) I have RCF but no pics. Might get some tomorrow though. I actually prefer the colour of the porteri. Might get one soon.


I was under the impression that they were just different names like the g.cala situation where petshops are just using it to sell more


----------



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

kris74 said:


> The normal colour is G.porteri and the red one is now G.rosea. They were or are both considered a Chile rose though (I think) I have RCF but no pics. Might get some tomorrow though. I actually prefer the colour of the porteri. Might get one soon.


This is my G.Porteri



















This was my MM G.Rosea, who is no longer with us (this tub was not his house, i just used it for pics)


----------



## MaskFac3 (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank you also is there a third copper colour form and is the grey the same as the normal god this is confusing


----------



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

MaskFac3 said:


> I was under the impression that they were just different names like the g.cala situation where petshops are just using it to sell more


this might help, http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/705838-grammostola-porteri-rosea.html




[email protected] said:


> just to confirm, both G.rosea and G.porteri are valid, seperate and distinct species, not colour morphs and not possible to get both from the same sac : victory:


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

118-118 said:


> This is my G.Porteri
> 
> image
> image
> ...


Wanna swap that for a Rosea :whistling2:


----------



## MaskFac3 (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks that clears up a lot and finally what about the third 'colour form' is that a separate species too?


----------



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

kris74 said:


> Wanna swap that for a Rosea :whistling2:


No f:censor:ing chance. :whip:


----------



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

MaskFac3 said:


> Thanks that clears up a lot and finally what about the third 'colour form' is that a separate species too?


Sorry, I haven't been avoiding that, just you seem to be typing when I am.

I think the "copper form" became G. Concepcion


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

As far as I'm aware there are _no_ taxonomic papers that confirm that _Grammostola rosea_ NCF is _Grammostola porteri_ so personally I would recommend still using the colour forms to differentiate between the three species.

*Further Reading*


----------



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

MaskFac3 said:


> Thanks that clears up a lot and finally what about the third 'colour form' is that a separate species too?





mcluskyisms said:


> As far as I'm aware there are _no_ taxonomic papers that confirm that _Grammostola rosea_ NCF is _Grammostola porteri_ so personally I would recommend still using the colour forms to differentiate between the three species.
> 
> *Further Reading*


That's true, especially if your buying and haven't seen any pics as even I keep calling my AF Porteri a Rosea then have to correct myself. Also if your in a shop that's got it as a G Rosea NCF and you correct them they get offended :whistling2:


----------



## MaskFac3 (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone I think I'm cleared up now as if not o well im not planning on breeding I'm hoping to pick up quite a few slings at bts  whether I'm allowed or not thanks again


----------

